
I Got Flagged on Hacker News Because I Followed an Advise from Joseph Sugarman - matteomosca
Yesterday I shared a link to one of my blog post about what building a successful company has in common with letting your hair grow for 18 months.<p>I got flagged.<p>(I think) The reason is that in the story I mentioned a girl&#x2F;accountant I met at the airport of LAX, with whom I scheduled a business meeting. Then I asked the readers to signup to know what happened at that meeting (SPOILER: nothing).<p>I did it because I followed one advise by Joseph Sugarman (famous American copywriter), that I learned reading his renowned book &quot;Adweek copywriting handbook&quot;. 
He uses the same writing technique (with a similar example) in that book, to arise readers&#x27; attention.<p>In any case I understand the reason why I got &quot;Flagged&quot;, and I wanted to say sorry.
I still think it&#x27;s a great post though, so I&#x27;ve re-written it removing the misleading part.<p>The title is the same: &quot;The Business Lessons I Learned from Not Cutting My Hair for 18 Months&quot;.<p>Peace
======
matteomosca
You can read the updated version here [https://matteomosca.io/the-business-
lessons-i-learned-from-n...](https://matteomosca.io/the-business-lessons-i-
learned-from-notcutting-my-hair-for-18-months)

------
JSeymourATL
Lesson #2: Know Your Customers... > [https://neilpatel.com/blog/joseph-
sugarman/](https://neilpatel.com/blog/joseph-sugarman/)

